# Hard reboot and mounting partitions



## Fors (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

My problem is about rebooting after hard reset. 

I use FreeBSD 8.3 and today I found out that system is unreachable via ssh. Using direct interaction with keyboard didn't succeed. Well, then I realized that the system has been rebooted and it hasn't been able to start properly in multi-user mode. I did fsck in single user mode (it fixed filesystems inconsystency) and everything appeared to work fine, except that php-fpm failed to start because of this error:


```
Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcached.so'
```


I understand that after hard reset FreeBSD tries to start, no matter filesystem is good or not. System doesn't try to fix filesystem problems before booting. I find this behaviour quite undesirable, because in my little experience every time the system experiences hard reset, it can't boot in multi-user mode to continue it's operation. 

So is it normal? It's strange that it can't handle it by its own.

And secondly, this machine hasn't been properly shut down two times in its life and on both ocasions above mentioned error appeared. Why does the same file cause this error? :q
For the information, this web server uses php, memcached and pecl-memcached.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

You can set these:

```
fsck_y_enable="NO"      # Set to YES to do fsck -y if the initial preen fails.
fsck_y_flags=""         # Additional flags for fsck -y
background_fsck="YES"   # Attempt to run fsck in the background where possible.
background_fsck_delay="60" # Time to wait (seconds) before starting the fsck.
```


----------



## Fors (Feb 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can set these:
> 
> ```
> fsck_y_enable="NO"      # Set to YES to do fsck -y if the initial preen fails.
> ...



As I understand FreeBSD tries to perform fsch in multi-user mode after crash, but it fails when it meets serious problems (coz it can't do it in preen mode when partiotions are mounted, right?). So by those options I can configure "complexity" of fsck on startup? Is it correct?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Turn off the background check and let it check in the foreground and set fsck_y_enable to YES.

That will make sure fsck(1) is run _before_ they're mounted and it will automatically assume YES on all issues it finds.


----------



## Fors (Feb 1, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn off the background check and let it check in the foreground and set fsck_y_enable to YES.
> 
> That will make sure fsck(1) is run _before_ they're mounted and it will automatically assume YES on all issues it finds.



Thanks a lot! What a shame I didn't check available options for fsck in /etc/defaults/rc.conf ...

The only thing is mysterious is that both crashes caused the problem with the same /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcached.so file.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

Fors said:
			
		

> The only thing is mysterious is that both crashes caused the problem with the same /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcached.so file.


I have no idea. It could be because the file was active at the time.


----------

